# WoW hat nur noch 5 Millionen Spieler!



## Duath (10. Juli 2009)

Eine provokante Überschrift.

Es haben aber nicht plötzlich über 6 Millionen Spieler gekündigt, WoW wurde in ganz China vom Netz genommen!
Seit einem Monat können die Chinesen schon kein WoW mehr spielen. Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen. Kein riesig großer Verlust für Blizzard, da die Chinesen durch ein anderes Bezahlmodell massiv weniger zahlen als Europäer oder Amerikaner, aber es könnte durchaus Imageschäden davon tragen, wenn man sich alleine die Aussage ansieht.

Mehr dazu hier, auf englisch.


----------



## Nexus.X (10. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Eine provokante Überschrift.
> 
> Es haben aber nicht plötzlich über 6 Millionen Spieler gekündigt, WoW wurde in ganz China vom Netz genommen!
> Seit einem Monat können die Chinesen schon kein WoW mehr spielen. Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen. *Kein riesig großer Verlust für Blizzard, da die Chinesen durch ein anderes Bezahlmodell massiv weniger zahlen als Europäer oder Amerikaner*, aber es könnte durchaus Imageschäden davon tragen, wenn man sich alleine die Aussage ansieht.
> ...


Selbst wenn sie nur 1 Euro pro Monat zahlen würden wären es immernoch 6 Millionen Euro im Monat. Ich bezweifle das Blizzard das kalt lassen würde.

MfG Nex 

Edit kam ins Zimmer und schrie "Yeah" (Nein, ich sage kein First [Verdaaaammt, Es hat es schon wieder geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

])


----------



## Priestchen (10. Juli 2009)

Echt krass aber denke nicht dass es ein Dauerzustand ist ^^


----------



## Daedea (10. Juli 2009)

also ich habs mal gegooglet, und hier steht, dass china ca. 10% der einnahmen ausmacht.

mfg


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube NICHt, das es 6MIo Chinesen sind - oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kriegskünstler (10. Juli 2009)

Die Chinesen spielen derzeit auf den taiwanischen Servern.


----------



## Laberede (10. Juli 2009)

OMG. Die dummen Kommentare quellen nur so aus mir heraus:

- wer ist eigentlich Tobold ?

- Ist das nicht eine gute Nachricht für alle Angler und TW Farmer ?

- Müßen jetzt 6mio Chinesen verhungern ?

- Hauptsache die kaufen weiter unsere BMWs

- Laut Tobold soll das Protektionismus für eigene Chinesische MMORGs sein - lol ?

- Wer kann ein chinesisches MMORG nennen, auf die Überlebenden jetzt umsteigen könnten ?

- Laut Tobold soll der Begriff Korruption in dem Zusammenhang nicht verboten sein. Herrgott, dann schmiert die doch halt endlich. Über wen sollen wir uns denn sonst aufregen ?

Edit: wie kann man denn als neuer Betreiber der Server alles komplett austauschen, aber dann in einem Monat nix auf die Reihe bekommen. 
Und überhaupt - gab es nicht kürzlich erst massive Unruhen ? Aber über die WAHREN Gründe erfährt man ja eh nie was.


----------



## Duath (10. Juli 2009)

Noch 2 Quellen:
http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/48574/Wo...ffline-In-China
http://www.pcworld.com/article/167259/worl...e_in_china.html
(ist jeweils der gleiche Artikel)


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen.


Andere Theorie:
Es gibt in China viele Farmer ... Vor circa ein paar Monaten beschloss die Chinesische Regierung, dass man Einkommen aus Onlinegames durch Farming versteuern muss ... Vielleicht gab es ja dabei Probleme in der Umsetzung und es wurde deshalb vom Netz genommen ?!? ...


----------



## saat4ever (10. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich glaube NICHt, das es 6MIo Chinesen sind - oder doch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, die hälfte oder sogar noch bisschen mehr von den WoW Accounts sind von Chinesen.

Ohne jetzt deine Quelle gelesen zu haben, aber ist Blizz da nicht selber Schuld? Die haben doch die Firma die die Server für China betreut gewechselt und die neuen bekommen das iwie nicht auf die Reihe.


----------



## Makalvian (10. Juli 2009)

Ist ja nicht schlimm wird ja trotzdem noch weiter heißen sie hätten 10 Mio Spieler , genauso wie in jedem anderen mmo auch....


----------



## Gulwar (10. Juli 2009)

Die meisten scheinen zu vergessen, das China die größte Diktatur der Welt ist. Bestechung und Willkür sind ebenso alltäglich wie die Tatsache, das man lange Prozeduren zur Zulassung von Spielen, Servern, etc hinter sich bringen muß.
Ob ein Spiel nun auf die Server darf oder nicht, ist auch eine politische Entscheidung, ebenso wie ja viele Details wie die Untoten in China verändert werden mußten, damit WoW überhaupt erscheinen darf.
Blizzard selbst wird diese Einnahmen locker verschmerzen, profitabel arbeitet WoW auf jedenfall.
Besagtes Gesetz gegen die Wertschöpfung in Onlinespielen ilt leider nicht für WoW. Da dies wertvolle Devisen einbringt sind diese Aktivitäten gerne gesehen. Man kann China zu Recht als Übermafia ansehen - Kriminalität die dem Staat in irgendeiner Form nutzen werden geduldet und teilweise von höchster Stelle toleriert wenn nicht gar unterstützt. So einfach ist das.
Dementsprechend hat die Firma die WoW hosten soll, einfach nicht genug Schmiergeld bezahlt


----------



## Dabow (10. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Eine provokante Überschrift.
> 
> Es haben aber nicht plötzlich über 6 Millionen Spieler gekündigt, WoW wurde in ganz China vom Netz genommen!
> Seit einem Monat können die Chinesen schon kein WoW mehr spielen. Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen. Kein riesig großer Verlust für Blizzard, da die Chinesen durch ein anderes Bezahlmodell massiv weniger zahlen als Europäer oder Amerikaner, aber es könnte durchaus Imageschäden davon tragen, wenn man sich alleine die Aussage ansieht.
> ...



Das war schon vor sehr langer Zeit bekannt ... total veraltet
Setzen Sechs !


----------



## lord just (10. Juli 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Andere Theorie:
> Es gibt in China viele Farmer ... Vor circa ein paar Monaten beschloss die Chinesische Regierung, dass man Einkommen aus Onlinegames durch Farming versteuern muss ... Vielleicht gab es ja dabei Probleme in der Umsetzung und es wurde deshalb vom Netz genommen ?!? ...




einfach mal die quelle lesen. blizzard hat den betreiber der server in china gewechselt und der alte betreiber versucht sich jetzt die rechte von blizzard einzuklagen. der neue betreiber braucht aber eine lizens um ein mmo in china betreiben zu dürfen und die regierung erteilt die lizens einfach so lange nicht, bis die klage vom alten betreiber zu einem ergebnis gekommen ist. das kann halt jetzt monate dauern und viele chinesen spielen jetzt einfach auf anderen asiatischen servern.

dann noch was zum bezahlsystem in china. in china kann man wow sowie so gut wie jedes andere mmo nur im internetcafe spielen und dort bezahlt man umgerechnet 6 cent pro stunde was für die etwa so viel ist wie bei uns 1-1.50&#8364;.


----------



## Laberede (10. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Das war schon vor sehr langer Zeit bekannt ... total veraltet
> Setzen Sechs !



Alle lieben Dabow.


----------



## mimoun (10. Juli 2009)

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn noch paar milionen weg gehen wegen Aion


----------



## Lari (10. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn noch paar milionen weg gehen wegen Aion


Überhaupt gelesen, worum es geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurzfassung:
Blizzard wechselt den Publisher in China, der Staat hat es noch nicht genehmigt, und deswegen schauen die Spieler dort momentan in die Röhre.


----------



## Sounds (10. Juli 2009)

Du scheinst zu vergessen, das Wartungskosten, Personalkosten, etc in China auch billiger sind als bei uns und dazu sind die Löhne auch niedriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das geht wirklich schon nen Monat so? Interessant, das man bis jetzt noch nichts davon gelesen hat. So ala "Juhu nie wieder Goldseller1!!11"

btw. nicht jeder Chinese ist farmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (10. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie nur 1 Euro pro Monat zahlen würden wären es immernoch 6 Millionen Euro im Monat. Ich bezweifle das Blizzard das kalt lassen würde.
> 
> MfG Nex
> 
> ...



Dann hat Blizzard einen Umsatz von 6 Mio im Monat in China, aber davon müssen sie auch Strom, Mitarbeiter,.... zahlen! Der Gewinn wäre weitaus kleiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (10. Juli 2009)

Blizzard ist doch fein raus, die haben von dem neuen Betreiber einen fixbetrag per Lizensvergabe über 3 Jahre erwitschaftetet. Nicht so wie beim letzten Lizensnehmer da hatten sie noch einen Gewinnanteil.


----------



## Ultimo01 (10. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Eine provokante Überschrift.
> 
> Es haben aber nicht plötzlich über 6 Millionen Spieler gekündigt, WoW wurde in ganz China vom Netz genommen!
> Seit einem Monat können die Chinesen schon kein WoW mehr spielen. Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen. Kein riesig großer Verlust für Blizzard, da die Chinesen durch ein anderes Bezahlmodell massiv weniger zahlen als Europäer oder Amerikaner, aber es könnte durchaus Imageschäden davon tragen, wenn man sich alleine die Aussage ansieht.
> ...



du musst ned gleich n thread aufmachn -.-

User News ftw...

/vote 4 Close


----------



## mgh (10. Juli 2009)

Kann man sich hirzulande fast nicht vorstellen.....
Muss toll sein wenn einer für alle bestimmt .


----------



## Mies (10. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> umgerechnet 6 cent pro stunde was für die etwa so viel ist wie bei uns 1-1.50€.



Dann wäre ich in China sozusagen Millinär und könnte mir 10-15 Angestellte kaufen und diese Farmen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich nehme den nächsten Flieger


----------



## samuraji (10. Juli 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Kann man sich hirzulande fast nicht vorstellen.....
> Muss toll sein wenn einer für alle bestimmt .




lol...schau mal auf die politik in deutschland.....und sag mir nochmal,  dass hier nicht einer für alle bestimmt.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Juli 2009)

Da ich nicht in China spiele ist mir das Schnuppe, aber sowas von.

Über die Nachricht an sich muss man sich nicht wundern aus so einem Scheißland. Die lassen kritsiche Journalisten / Oppositionelle in Folterkellern verschwinden und fressen Hunde. Die ham da andere Sorgen als nicht wow zu spielen.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Juli 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> lol...schau mal auf die politik in deutschland.....und sag mir nochmal, dass hier nicht einer für alle bestimmt.



Paar Unterschiede sind da schon feststellbar meine ich.


----------



## samuraji (10. Juli 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Da ich nicht in China spiele ist mir das Schnuppe, aber sowas von.
> 
> Über die Nachricht an sich muss man sich nicht wundern aus so einem Scheißland. Die lassen kritsiche Journalisten / Oppositionelle in Folterkellern verschwinden und fressen Hunde. Die ham da andere Sorgen als nicht wow zu spielen.





Richtig, währe das nciht ein fall der amis dort einzuwandern um hilfestelung zu geben???? Achso ne . stimmt, die haben nicht so viel öl


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2009)

Nur mal ein paar Zitate aus folgender Quelle (http://www.heise.de/newsticker/China-bleibt-weiterhin-von-World-of-Warcraft-ausgesperrt--/meldung/141747):


> Wie das britische Online-Magazin The Edge meldet, hat der Betreiber Activision Blizzard in China den Provider von The9 zu NetEase gewechselt.





> NetEase hatte im April mit Activision Blizzard einen neuen Vertrag über 300 Millionen US-Dollar für den Betrieb des Online-Rollenspiels in China über drei Jahre abgeschlossen.





> ...zahlte der vorherige Betreiber The9 22 Prozent Lizenzgebühren an Activision Blizzard, was einer jährlichen Summe von 50 bis 55 Millionen US-Dollar entsprach. Durch den neuen Vertrag mit NetEase würden sich die Einnahmen von Activision Blizzard nunmehr fast verdoppeln.



NetEase hat noch keine Erlaubnis der Regierung.


----------



## Gjöll (10. Juli 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Richtig! Wäre das nicht ein Fall der Amis dort einzuwandern um Hilfestellung zu geben???? Achso ne, stimmt, die haben nicht so viel Öl!



Ich liebe Bildzeitungsniveau! Das macht die Welt so schön einfach!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ups 
Ich bin off topic!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

Ach das einzige, wie es sich auf uns auswirkt:
ein paar hundert deutssprechende chinesen sind leider von unseren servern weg
ein paar hunderttausen chinafarmer wenig, erzpreise+leder+whateverpreise steigen wieder, ein win fuer mich.


----------



## kampfbiertrinker (10. Juli 2009)

Jeah heist das auch das es keine China Farma mehrr gibt ?..


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juli 2009)

Interessant... also würden die ganzen Chinafarmer wegfallen wäre WoW garnicht mehr sooooooo ultramörderknallerriesig das sich einige auf ihr ewiges: _"ey kuckst du 11,5 Mio Accounts... WoW wirds in 50 Jahren noch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "_ wirklich was einbilden könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ob die Chinesen gerade zocken können oder nicht, auf jeden Fall sind es ziemlich viele, weit mehr als ich gedacht hätte. Wieviel Prozent davon wohl Farmer sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man ja eigentlich froh sein, daß Blizz noch kein Housing eingeführt hat. Sonst wäre ganz Azeroth mittlerweile voll von unzähligen kleinen Reis-, Bambus- und Goldfarmen aus Chinesien.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOnk75 (10. Juli 2009)

ich hab gestern in den nachrichten gesehen das "onlinesucht" die neue modekrankheit in china ist, und das eltern ihre kinder für umgerechnet 3000 euro "behandeln" lassen. die therapie beinhaltet unter anderem elektroschocks, beruhigungsmittel und schläge.
es reicht schon aus ca 2 stunden täglich zu spielen, und besorgte eltern können ihren spross einweisen.
so wie es in den nachrichten gesagt wurde herrrscht in china ne regelrechte histerie.
als quelle kann ich die fernsehnachrichten von gestern angeben.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Juli 2009)

Es liegt daran das Blizzard seinen Serverbetreiber in China wechseln will. Die Regierung blockiert den wechsel baer und so gibt es da ein paar komplikationen


----------



## Jibrilak (10. Juli 2009)

ähm ihr wisst das die chinafarmer die euch gold und chars verkaufen
dieses gold auf unseren servern verdienen
und da die deutschen server laufen wird es auch weiterhin chinafarmer auf deutschen servern geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (10. Juli 2009)

MOnk75 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern in den nachrichten gesehen das "onlinesucht" die neue modekrankheit in china ist, und das eltern ihre kinder für umgerechnet 3000 euro "behandeln" lassen. die therapie beinhaltet unter anderem elektroschocks, beruhigungsmittel und schläge.
> es reicht schon aus ca 2 stunden täglich zu spielen, und besorgte eltern können ihren spross einweisen.
> so wie es in den nachrichten gesagt wurde herrrscht in china ne regelrechte histerie.
> als quelle kann ich die fernsehnachrichten von gestern angeben.



die frage ist, wieviele leute sich die 3.000 eur leisten können. dürften die wenigsten sein.


----------



## Fusssi (10. Juli 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Da ich nicht in China spiele ist mir das Schnuppe, aber sowas von.
> 
> Über die Nachricht an sich muss man sich nicht wundern aus so einem Scheißland. Die lassen kritsiche Journalisten / Oppositionelle in Folterkellern verschwinden und fressen Hunde. Die ham da andere Sorgen als nicht wow zu spielen.



Unsere Geheimdienste schleifen ihre gefangenen in länder in denen gefoltert wird um diese aussagen dann hier vor gericht zu verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wo ist da der unterschied? Nur weil Ihr ein Leben lang von der Propagander des kapitalistischen Kapitals verseucht wurdet müßt Ihr nicht eure Hirne abschalten! Der Mensch ist schlecht und misbraucht jedes System!

Und demokratie ist das in unserem Lande auch nict! Politiker lügen, betrügen, lassen sich von der Industri schmieren, lassen das Volk für die Fehler der oberen 10000 zahlen .......................... u.s.w.

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

da hast du recht, aber wir habe es trotzdem x mal besser


----------



## Gjöll (10. Juli 2009)

Könntet Ihr die Politik jetzt mal bitte draussen lassen!!!! 

Was China oder irgendein "Schurkenstaat" unternimmt, hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun!!!

Oder macht ein neues Forum auf! "WoW im Spiegel der Weltpolitischen Ereignisse" oder so!


----------



## Strathmore (10. Juli 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann hat Blizzard einen Umsatz von 6 Mio im Monat in China, aber davon müssen sie auch Strom, Mitarbeiter,.... zahlen! Der Gewinn wäre weitaus kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gewinn ist trotzdem Gewinn und daher wird Blizzard das nicht kalt lassen


----------



## Luciferas (10. Juli 2009)

naja die ratten verlassen das sinkende schiff wenn auch nicht freiwillig^^


----------



## Sadinsky (10. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kriegen wir nun doch noch unser Pandarien und den Panda Braumeister? Angeblich wurde dies verworfen weil in China Pandas heilig sind und man nicht in einem Spiel gegen Pandas kämpfen sollen kann.

Neue Heldenklasse: Der Braumeister! Prost!


----------



## BimmBamm (10. Juli 2009)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Dann hat Blizzard einen Umsatz von 6 Mio im Monat in China, aber davon müssen sie auch Strom, Mitarbeiter,.... zahlen! Der Gewinn wäre weitaus kleiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nope, weil WoW in China nur lizensiert wird! Kosten für Mitarbeiter wie GMs und Techniker als auch der gesamte Serverpark inkl. Stromverbrauch zahlt und stellt der Lizenznehmer; Blizzard kassiert lediglich Prozente am Umsatz (und zwar nicht zu knapp). Eventuell dürfte diese Lizenz mehr Einnahmen bringen als der Standort Europa.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Sadinsky schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir nun doch noch unser Pandarien und den Panda Braumeister? Angeblich wurde dies verworfen weil in China Pandas heilig sind und man nicht in einem Spiel gegen Pandas kämpfen sollen kann.
> 
> Neue Heldenklasse: Der Braumeister! Prost!



Ich bezweifel stark das es nur an China liegt den dort ist/war auch Wotlk verboten.


----------



## Snake_Eater (10. Juli 2009)

Ich habe eine andere Theorie, ka ob sie gepostet wurde (keine lust die Seiten zu lesen).

Irgenwie hat China ein neuen Anbieter für WoW bekommen, weil der alte die Lizenz nicht erhalten hat, dadurch musste man alles umstellen (sprich alle Acc rüberkopieren), irgendwo habe ich auch gelesen, dass es bis zu einem Monat dauern kann, das würde erklären warum die Zahl so schlagartig runtergegangen ist !


----------



## BlackBirdone (10. Juli 2009)

Chinesen spielen deshalb auf Taiwanesischen Servern.. und wirklich wichtig ist ist jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Jaqcis (10. Juli 2009)

Mich interessiert es eigentlich recht wenieg, ob in China die Server abgestellt sind oder nicht.
Schade für die Leute, aber ist auch kein Weltuntergang.
Ist doch blos ein Spiel(was manche leute vergessen).


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Jaqcis schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es eigentlich recht wenieg, ob in China die Server abgestellt sind oder nicht.
> Schade für die Leute, aber ist auch kein Weltuntergang.
> Ist doch blos ein Spiel(was manche leute vergessen).



So wie du das formulierst hört es sich nicht so an als wäre die gleichgültigkeit auch vorhanden wenn es um deine Server ginge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrid (10. Juli 2009)

UUUUHH - nicht das dadurch die Goldpreise bei Ebay steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (10. Juli 2009)

Der Thread im Blizzard-Forum wurde gelöscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AkteX Musik spiel*


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2009)

und nochmal für alle, die zu faul sind die postings auf vorherigen seiten zu lesen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/China-bleib.../meldung/141747

da ist erklärt, warum die Chinesen nicht spielen und wieviel der neue Betreiber an Activision/Blizzard zahlt


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Der Thread im Blizzard-Forum wurde gelöscht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast doch nicht ernsthaft was anderes erwartet ? schlechte publicity wird doch immer entweder verschoben oder gelöscht


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Juli 2009)

mgh schrieb:


> Kann man sich hirzulande fast nicht vorstellen.....
> Muss toll sein wenn einer für alle bestimmt .


Geh ins Amt und mach nen Antrag...


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Juli 2009)

Berrid schrieb:


> UUUUHH - nicht das dadurch die Goldpreise bei Ebay steigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eher sinken die Preise. Das Gold muss ja auf dem Server gefarmt werden, auf dem es verkauft werden soll.
Manch einer, der nun nicht mehr auf den chinesischen Servern zocken kann, kommt vielleicht auf einen deutschen Realm um ein paar Kröten zu verdienen. Mehr Farmer, geringere Preise.

Wir werdens merken, wenn uns wieder häufiger Jägern mit klangvollem wie Grrkks und Bvsfr mit ihrem Boar begegnen.


----------



## Greg09 (10. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn noch paar milionen weg gehen wegen Aion


 
also wegen Aion werden sicher nicht Millionen weg gehen^^


----------



## pnxdome (10. Juli 2009)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie nur 1 Euro pro Monat zahlen würden wären es immernoch 6 Millionen Euro im Monat. Ich bezweifle das Blizzard das kalt lassen würde.
> 
> MfG Nex
> 
> ...



oO zahlen die nicht stündlich oder so?

Außerdem haben die doch ein Stundenlimit am Tag, oder?


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> oO zahlen die nicht stündlich oder so?
> 
> Außerdem haben die doch ein Stundenlimit am Tag, oder?



nach 4 Std sinken erhaltene EP Schaden etc. zumindest ohne Adult id


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2009)

und nochmal:

The9 (ehemaliger Partner) hat pro Jahr 50-55 Mio Euro an Act/Bliz bezahlt.

Der neue Partner NetEase zahlt 300 Mio für 3 Jahre. Damit doppelt so viel wie Act/Bliz bisher bekommen haben.

NetEase hat aber noch keine Genehmigung der Regierung zum Betrieb des Spiels, daher können die Chinesen aktuell nicht auf Chinesischen Servern spielen.


----------



## Rabaz (10. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Unsere Geheimdienste schleifen ihre gefangenen in länder in denen gefoltert wird um diese aussagen dann hier vor gericht zu verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wo ist da der unterschied? Nur weil Ihr ein Leben lang von der Propagander des kapitalistischen Kapitals verseucht wurdet müßt Ihr nicht eure Hirne abschalten! ...



Lol wo kommst du denn her ?


----------



## Sounds (10. Juli 2009)

Ach wie ich diese ewigen Weltverbesserer von Amnesty International liebe. Voller Vorurteile und ohne Beweise ....

Komm fahr mal nach China und sag da das gleiche auf der offene Straße, ich würde mich wirklich freuen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Unsere Geheimdienste schleifen ihre gefangenen in länder in denen gefoltert wird um diese aussagen dann hier vor gericht zu verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




wo hast denn den mist aufgeschnappt? am bahnhof von irgendwelchen punks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (10. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Anstelle von Gewaltfilmen/spielen sollte man eher diese pseudo Verschwörungs-Dokus/Serien/Filme auf FSK 12 setzen.


----------



## Fusssi (10. Juli 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Lol wo kommst du denn her ?


Da frag ich mich ob du von der realität noch was mit bekommst, wenn du bei der aussage so ne frage stellst?

Arrogante, verpimpelte nichts wissende kiddys!!!!! Genau das ist das Problem mit der Gesellschaft und WOW!

Und sowas muß man nicht aufschnappen nur mal nachrichten sehen!!!


----------



## Compléxx (10. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich ob du von der realität noch was mit bekommst, wenn du bei der aussage so ne frage stellst?
> 
> Arrogante, verpimpelte nichts wissende kiddys!!!!! Genau das ist das Problem mit der Gesellschaft und WOW!
> 
> Und sowas muß man nicht aufschnappen nur mal nachrichten sehen!!!




das is so ne kiddi antwort!

Gz für den


----------



## eimer07 (10. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich ob du von der realität noch was mit bekommst, wenn du bei der aussage so ne frage stellst?
> 
> Arrogante, verpimpelte nichts wissende kiddys!!!!! Genau das ist das Problem mit der Gesellschaft und WOW!
> 
> Und sowas muß man nicht aufschnappen nur mal nachrichten sehen!!!



du bist ja auch nicht besser! Lässt dich ebenfals auf so ein Niveau nieder, und beschimpfst dann andere als Kinder. Du hast recht, genau das ist das Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft.


----------



## SueySite (10. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wo ist da der unterschied? Nur weil Ihr ein Leben lang von der Propagander des kapitalistischen Kapitals verseucht wurdet müßt Ihr nicht eure Hirne abschalten! Der Mensch ist schlecht und misbraucht jedes System!
> 
> Und demokratie ist das in unserem Lande auch nict! Politiker lügen, betrügen, lassen sich von der Industri schmieren, lassen das Volk für die Fehler der oberen 10000 zahlen .......................... u.s.w.
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach!



Hoppla - hat da jemand den Mauerfall und das Ende eines Arbeiter und Bauernstaats mit dessen Regierungsform verschlafen? ^^


----------



## Fusssi (10. Juli 2009)

1. Kiddyantwort weil ich heute eh stinksauer bin (privatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. Weil ihr es nicht anders versteht
3. die letzten 3 Antworten zeugen von totaler ignoranz gegenüber der Wirklichkeit.


Aber warum mach ich mir die Mühe, is eh verschwendete Zeit hier. Nehmt mal (wer schon darf von euch) im September schön an der Demokratie teil, ihr merkt anscheinend eh nich das se euch bescheissen. xD *Kopfschüttel* *DieJugendnichtversteht*

Also wir haben mit 20 (ich gehe davon aus das es der altersdurchschnitt ist in etwa) den äußeren schein mehr hinterfragt.
Das is meiner meinung nach auch der grund dafür das die WoW-Com immer grässlicher wird, ist ja schliesslich nen gesellschaftlicher Querschnitt.

Und für die die nich anders können als mit totschlagargumenten zu kommen aller ich wär wohl selbst nen Kiddy........

07.03.1975 - Geburtsdatum (Das waren noch zeiten xD) rechnen könnt ihr ja wohl selbst

Ende


----------



## Torode (10. Juli 2009)

Das körperliche Alter ist nicht unbedingt ein Indiz für die geistige Reife.

Und nun B2T bitte.


----------



## Megamage (10. Juli 2009)

An einen Netten Mod: Könnt ihr nicht einfach mal eben für daszeoo eine Schreibsperre/Ban verhängen? 

Der nervt ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke


----------



## Segojan (11. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> WoW wirds in 50 Jahren noch geben



In 50 Jahren wohn ich gegenüber dem großen Haus... glaub nicht, dass es da WoW gibt.


----------



## Norjena (11. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> In 50 Jahren wohn ich gegenüber dem großen Haus... glaub nicht, dass es da WoW gibt.



Hm...vl via Satellit! Falls du allerdings in der Hölle landest dürfte es schwer sein..glaube kaum das sich jemand die Mühe da ne Leitung runter zu verlegen.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (11. Juli 2009)

WAR is comming reloaded?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (11. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm...vl via Satellit! Falls du allerdings in der Hölle landest dürfte es schwer sein..glaube kaum das sich jemand die Mühe da ne Leitung runter zu verlegen.



Vielleicht hab ich auch Glück und lande genau neben einer DSL Leítung.


----------



## Hordhaza (11. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> 1. Kiddyantwort weil ich heute eh stinksauer bin (privatsache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




17101975.

Mit 20 mehr hinterfragt - Schmarrn. Wir waren genauso wie die heutige Jugend, nur mit anderer Musik.
Und dämlichen Frisuren.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2009)

Also meine WoW DVD werde ich in 50 Jahren sicher noch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Juli 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Sascha_BO schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... wenn Du mich so zitierst reißt Du meine Aussage ja völlig aus´m Zusammenhang. So könnte man fast meinen, ich wäre einer der Drölfmillionen Fanboys.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber welchem großen Haus willste denn in 50 Jahren leben... der Trauerhalle am Friedhof, also unterm Torf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balimba (11. Juli 2009)

Hab in einem Heft gelesen also aus öffentlichen Quellen und müssen deswegen richtig sein da das heft mit Blizzard zusamen arbeitet.
Also Blizzard hat den vertreiber der chinesischen Server gewechselt der alte Vertreiber macht jetzt ein eigenes rollenspiel WoF(WorldofFight) was von WoW geklaut ist.


----------



## TheGui (11. Juli 2009)

haha ich sehe das shcon bald bei uns kommen ...pösen pösen CDUler ^^


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juli 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn noch paar milionen weg gehen wegen Aion



Das WÜRDE mich wundern. Nur wenige wechseln vom Besten zum Drittbesten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Juli 2009)

Balimba schrieb:


> Also Blizzard hat den vertreiber der chinesischen Server gewechselt der alte Vertreiber macht jetzt ein eigenes rollenspiel WoF(WorldofFight) was von WoW geklaut ist.


Wat, die Chinesen klauen mitterweile sogar WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das scheint ja das einzige zu sein, was sie wirklich gut können. Haben die in den letzten 500 Jahren eigentlich auch mal irgendetwas selber entwickelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juli 2009)

@fusssi,

du laberst genau den mist nach, den man sich bei jedem interview eines anhängers der linken patrei anhören muss. du stimmst bestimmt auch für höhere löhne und sinkende preise.


----------



## addyy09 (11. Juli 2009)

solang es nicht in deutschland ist juckt mich das sowas von gaaaaaarnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrtoon (11. Juli 2009)

Fussi labert erstmal müll, Demokratie in Deutschland ist nämlich 2 Dinge in einer Linie 1)Bestimmung durch das Volk, alle Macht geht vom Volke aus (was stimmt) 2) Unterordnung in 3 Gewalten durch die Föderale Republik, also eine Gewaltenteilung die mitbestimmt und bei der sich die Gewalten gegenseitig überwachen. 

Und das System funktioniert letztendlich, das es kein Volksentscheid bei allem gibt wie inner Schweiz isn anderes Bier, trotzdem haben wir die Vorzüge einere freien Republik auf demokratischer Basis in dessen Grundgesetzt die Reglung festgelegt wurde das alle Macht dem Volke entwächst.

(ich bin 20. geb 1989 - von Wegen politik verdrossen, und ich bin auch kein Gelbwähler also nich in ne Schublade der Proliberalen stecken)

/ Topic: selbst mit 6 Mille Usern weniger ist WoW das erfolgreichste AboMMO mit den meisten Subs. von daher ist es doch egal.


----------



## Mindadar (11. Juli 2009)

hey wenn die kein wow mehr haben....kriegen wir dann unsere pandaren?


----------



## Shinar (11. Juli 2009)

*Die Verschwörung:*

Kein Magazin aussert Gamestar hat darüber berichtet! Sonst wird über jedes kleine Detail über WoW berichtet, aber mal so fünf Millionen weniger sind ja nicht eine News wert. Ob die wohl Geld von Blizzard bekommen? Oder ob sie Angst haben, ihren Ruf bei Blizzard zu versauen? Oder haben sie diese kleine Meldung einfach übersehen? Wer weiss...


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2009)

Jetzt versteh ich auch was Blizzard meinte mit "wir haben bald mehr freie Server um das Instanzen Problem zu lösen.."

/ironie off


----------



## Thelive (11. Juli 2009)

Ist doch eh Wayne...wenn Blizzard so weiter macht wird das Game eh sterben... ich bin nur einer von vielen, die alles für die (ich habe keine zeit und will aber trotzdem alles haben) Leute das Game an den Nagel gehängt haben...


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> 1. Kiddyantwort weil ich heute eh stinksauer bin (privatsache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry aber das glaub ich dir wenig.

Ich hab den Mauerfall gerade noch so mitbekommen aber hab scheinbar mehr ahnung von Politik als du.


----------



## Exeone (11. Juli 2009)

Kahrtoon schrieb:


> Fussi labert erstmal müll, Demokratie in Deutschland ist nämlich 2 Dinge in einer Linie 1)Bestimmung durch das Volk, alle Macht geht vom Volke aus (was stimmt) 2) Unterordnung in 3 Gewalten durch die Föderale Republik, also eine Gewaltenteilung die mitbestimmt und bei der sich die Gewalten gegenseitig überwachen.
> 
> Und das System funktioniert letztendlich, das es kein Volksentscheid bei allem gibt wie inner Schweiz isn anderes Bier, trotzdem haben wir die Vorzüge einere freien Republik auf demokratischer Basis in dessen Grundgesetzt die Reglung festgelegt wurde das alle Macht dem Volke entwächst.
> 
> ...



das die Gewaltenteilung dank zensursular schon ein wenig aufgehoben wurde ist dir auch bekannt? oder das die werten Politiker die ja eigentlich auf das Volk hören Spiele verbieten wollen ? Ist dir auch bekannt das sie schon darüber dislutieren das neue Zensursystem auch auf andere bereiche auszuweiten unter anderem seiten die mit spiele zu tun haben?

Wir haben hier keine richtige Demokratie das einzige was wir haben ist die Wahl welcher Idiot uns bevormunden darf echt toll


----------



## nascalos (11. Juli 2009)

tjo die chinesen meinen halt dass ihre bürger die zeit was se in wow investieren lieber in eine Arbeit investieren solln ^^

Falls hier grad einer das forum durchstreift und nicht mehr zocken ist und außerdem arbeitslos ihr könnt bei mir die wohnung aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (11. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Unsere Geheimdienste schleifen ihre gefangenen in länder in denen gefoltert wird um diese aussagen dann hier vor gericht zu verwenden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wo ist da der unterschied? Nur weil Ihr ein Leben lang von der Propagander des kapitalistischen Kapitals verseucht wurdet müßt Ihr nicht eure Hirne abschalten! Der Mensch ist schlecht und misbraucht jedes System!
> 
> ...




Lustig, als ich 14 war, war ich genauso drauf wie Fussi. Aber ich konnte damals schon richtig korrekt schreiben, sodass meine Eskalationen einen Touch von Authentizismus hatten.

Ja, ich trauere auch solchen Institutionen wie der RAF nach, denn ich finde, solche oppositionellen Gruppen müssen einfach sein, um Machtmißbrauch wie den von Schäuble, unserer Gesundheitsministerin oder den von Herrn Ackermann zu unterbinden.

Eigentlich gehts doch aber um die armen Chinesen, die nicht mehr "spielen" (arbeiten) können. Drücken wir ihnen die Daumen, dass sie bald wieder on kommen können damit sie recht bald mit ihrer nicht existenten Stimme unsre Forderungen nach mehr Demokratie der Spieler gegenüber Blizz verwässern können! 
Nieder mit dem Worgen!
Was Blizz sagt, ist Gesetz!


----------



## Fusssi (11. Juli 2009)

Es geht mir nicht darum  die demokratie als system schlecht zu machen!!!!!!

Aber wer sagt das ich müll laber, der lebt an der realität vorbei! 

Und JA ich bin für höhere löhne, denn die diskusionen in den medien sind lächerlich. Im nordosten unserer so wunderbaren republik bekommt fast keiner Tariflohn, hab selbst mal bei nem subunternehmer eines großen Paketdienstes gearbeitet und 700 Euro netto für 60-70 Stunden arbeit die woche .... naja ich nenne sowas leibeigenschaft und nicht arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist hier inzwischen fast normal!!!!

Ahnung von politik ist nicht: Die theorie kennen sondern die wahrheit sehen!

Richtig schreiben konnt ich noch nie so gut, man kann ja nicht alles können, aber ich denke mal das man meine texte trotz allem wesentlich besser lesen kann als so manch anderen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und klingt wie von den linken, könnte dran liegen das ich nen linker bin. Aber das ist in diesem land ja fast schlimmer als nen nazi zu sein, das sagt alles.

Auch will ich die diktaturen dieser welt nicht besser reden als sie sind, mir gehts nur drum das hier die leute das M..l auf machen und nicht sehen wollen das wir hier (zwar mit anderen mitteln und in der regel ohne lebensgefahr) genauso beschissen und unten gehalten werden.

Und für den nächsten witzbolt der keine bessere argumentation raus bekommt: NEIN, ich beziehe kein Geld vom Staat.

Glaubt einfach nicht alles was die medien euch vorwerfen!


----------



## Toamar (11. Juli 2009)

In China fällt ein Sack Reis um...


----------



## Morcan (11. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Glaubt einfach nicht alles was die medien euch vorwerfen!



Genau! ProSieben liebt es garnicht uns zu entertainen!


----------



## saat4ever (11. Juli 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Genau! ProSieben liebt es garnicht uns zu entertainen!



nicht? Ok stimmt, Julia in Love ist der beste Beweis dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordhaza (11. Juli 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum  die demokratie als system schlecht zu machen!!!!!!
> 
> Aber wer sagt das ich müll laber, der lebt an der realität vorbei!
> 
> ...



Leibeigenschaft, aha. Soso.
So kann man den Begriff auch verschönern.


----------



## Shinar (11. Juli 2009)

Wer redet hier von 5 Millionen Spielern?

WoW hat nur noch 4.6 Millionen^^ Link


----------



## Vrocas (11. Juli 2009)

Mich wundert das eig. net. Es sind bestimmt net nur Chinesen, die ihre WoW Accounts kündigen...


----------



## Duath (12. Juli 2009)

Hier sind aber einige ein -bisschen- vom Thema abgekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich wäre es theoretisch kein großer Rückschlag für WoW, wenn die Server wieder online gehen.

Da gibt's nur ein Problem:
Blizzard hat die Lizenz übergeben, um mehr zu verdienen. Aber der alte Lizenzinhaber hat sämtliche User-Daten, inklusive Charaktere. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist der alte Lizenzinhaber nicht verpflichtet, diese Daten weiter zu geben, was bedeutet, dass die Chinesen _eventuell_ von level 1 an spielen müssten, wenn WoW in China wieder spielbar ist.

Das hätte nicht nur einen scheinbaren Kundenverlust durch nicht vorhandene Server zur Folge, sondern auch einen echten...

Es könnte durchaus ein nicht geringer PR-Schaden entstehen - oder wie seht ihr das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apo1337 (12. Juli 2009)

Wen interessiert schon ob 6, 10 oder sogar 100 Millionen Chinesesn spielen..




Einen PR Schaden wird das für Blizzard schon geben, es hört sich sicher überzeugender an wenn gesagt wird "Steig ein in die World of Warcraft - sei einer von über 11 Millionen Spielern" als mit 5 Millionen..

Aber im Endeffekt hat Blizz doch selbst schuld, wenn sie's Maul nich vollbekommen und Lizenzen für !!!6!!! Millionen Spieler/Accounts verticken...

Wird so noch ein "endlos" WoW möglich sein? Ich denke nicht. Wie schon genannt wurde, selbst wenn unsere Freunde im Osten nur (umgerechnet) 1€/Mon. zahlen würden, wären das immerhin 72.000.000€ im Jahr.

So far....


----------



## Parat (12. Juli 2009)

Ähja ... RAF, um Schäuble zu bekämpfen .. Was fürn Scheiß.
Und wir sind keine Demokratie, weil "Killerspiele" diskutiert, uU verboten werden könnten .. Ähja, mach mal nen Volksentscheid dazu und dann guck mal, ob das ne Mehrheitsmeinung ist, die Du hast.^^

=======

Aber zurück zum Wichtigen: Also, jetzt mal ab von China ... die WOW-Concurrency-Stats gehen doch eh seit mehr als nem Jahr zurück. Klar schlägt das nicht sofort auf die Abozahlen durch, aber so tendenziell macht WoW offenbar weniger Leuten soviel Spaß wie zuvor.

Wird sicher auch bald Serverzusammenlegungen geben, und die Phase des Wachstums ist nun sicher vorbei.


----------



## Exeone (13. Juli 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Und wir sind keine Demokratie, weil "Killerspiele" diskutiert, uU verboten werden könnten .. Ähja, mach mal nen Volksentscheid dazu und dann guck mal, ob das ne Mehrheitsmeinung ist, die Du hast.^^



Ich wollte hier erst einen langen text hinschreiben in dem es darum geht das nicht die Diskussion schlimm ist sondern die Art wie sie geführt wird. Aber es bringt eh nichts da die MEISTEN Leute ja heutzutage ihr wissen aus der Bild haben und damit zufrieden sind den ganzen tag wow zu zocken und Schrott TV zu kucken. Wie dem auch sei wünsche ich viel Spass mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung und den Bundestrojaner und mit der Tatsache das bald alle Egoshhoter verboten sind. Aber hey ist schon in Ordnung ist ja schließlich dafür da um uns zu "schützen"


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Eine provokante Überschrift.
> 
> Es haben aber nicht plötzlich über 6 Millionen Spieler gekündigt, WoW wurde in ganz China vom Netz genommen!
> Seit einem Monat können die Chinesen schon kein WoW mehr spielen. Scheinbar hat das innenpolitische Gründe, die Chinesen sollen ihr Geld lieber in MMOs aus China lassen. Kein riesig großer Verlust für Blizzard, da die Chinesen durch ein anderes Bezahlmodell massiv weniger zahlen als Europäer oder Amerikaner, aber es könnte durchaus Imageschäden davon tragen, wenn man sich alleine die Aussage ansieht.
> ...


aber eine frage hab ich jetzt? was intressiert dich das überhaupt wieviel verlust WoW dadürch macht O,o? bist du der bänker von Blizzard oder so -.-?


----------



## Bremgor (13. Juli 2009)

Manche Menschen intressiert es nun mal, was so in der Welt abgeht. Zugegebenermaßen intressiert mich das Geld anderer Leute nicht sehr, aber es intressiert mich doch, wie das ganze weiter geht.


----------



## madmurdock (13. Juli 2009)

Findet denn keiner die Tatsache schlimmer, dass die chinesische "Regierung" mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen hat? Wenn ich sehe, was in Dland geschieht bzgl der generellen Shooter Indizierung wähle ich wohl auch bald die Piratenpartei, obwohl ich eigentlich alles andere als ein Anarchist bin... Schon komisch, dass eine konservative Partei wie die CDU/CSU immer und immer mehr sich der ach so tollen chinesischen "Politik" angleicht.

(BTW. Is der Thread nicht eher was für das OFFTOPIC?)

&#8364;: Ok, auf einigen Seiten hab ich dann doch noch entdeckt, dass die Diskussion in die richtige Richtung geht und es noch Hoffnung im buffed Forum und in Deutschland gibt. :> Ma von Leuten wie Crystaleye abgesehen.. Wenn du dann in 5 Jahren im Gefängnis landest, weil du CS gespielt hast, biste aber bestimmt helle dabei! Glaub mir!


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

5 mio sind doch eh schon so viel dachte aber es sind 6 und waren nie 11 oder 12 und wenn bei 6 mio 4 oder 5 nicht mehr spielen würden währe das nur noch 1 mio und das währ schon wenig doch es könnten auch 8 gewesen sein und ich glaub nicht das es 4 mio in china gespielt haben....... so viele Zahlen *verwirr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was in Dland geschieht bzgl der generellen Shooter Indizierung wähle ich wohl auch bald die Piratenpartei, obwohl ich eigentlich alles andere als ein Anarchist bin...


Die Piratenpartei hat nichts mit Anarchie zu tun. Es ist eine demokratische Partei die sich für die Privatsphäre und die Grundrechte einsetzt.


----------



## PewPewPew (13. Juli 2009)

und ich wunder mich scho warum plötzlich niemand mehr in meiner buddy-list on is, asfjpa, wo bist du??? xD
alter so ein schwachsinn, als würd uns das irgendwie treffen


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. Juli 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> und ich wunder mich scho warum plötzlich niemand mehr in meiner buddy-list on is, asfjpa, wo bist du??? xD
> alter so ein schwachsinn, als würd uns das irgendwie treffen


hahaha /signed xD


----------



## Duath (13. Juli 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> alter so ein schwachsinn, als würd uns das irgendwie treffen


Das gleiche haben einige von der amerikanischen Finanzkrise gesagt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die sind durchaus daran interessiert, was in der Welt so vor sich geht.


----------

